# Cocking her leg on feet



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna has this weird habit - basically if your on the couch she will run up to your feet and stand on them - either cocking her leg over the foot or standing with her privates on your toes. If you try and move your feet away or get her to go away she jumps up into your feet or tries to get to them (picture sitting on the couch holding your legs up in the air - its not comfortable) ... it sounds funny - but its a little gross! 










A picture of her doing it to my foot. :blink: I have also noticed that she sometimes cocks her leg on my parents pug. It's important to note here that she doesn't pee during this behavior - and we haven't had any marking issues inside the house. She does mark a tiny bit on walks (and she does pee weird with one back leg lifted up in the air - and she often switches mid pee :new_shocked: ) 

Could this be her trying to dominate my feet? She doesn't seem like a dominant personality - she is submissive to other dogs she meets. Does anyone else have a dog that does this? Should I try and curtail the behavior (more than I already am) - and how should I go about doing that? Or is this just a weird quirk and I shouldn't worry about it. 

my little princess has a foot obsession :huh:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL I'm sorry but I found that very funny!

I have no idea why she does that, maybe it's just comfortable and she wants to warm your toes


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy does that also, esp to my hubby. I want to say it's more of a dominance issue, like a prelude to humping or something.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhhh my... mini does that too! she even does it on massimo's head! :huh:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: Zoe does this. She is asking for a tummy rub when she does it. If you rub your toes on her belly she just loves it. But if you actually bend down and rub her tummy with your hand....she's in heaven. She has never been one to flop on her back to ask for a tummy rub. Sometimes she will just come over and hike her like! :w00t: People think she is going to pee. I have to assure them she is just asking for a tummy rub. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy used to do that when she was younger and she wanted her tummy rubbed. If I moved my foot in the least she would immediately roll over for her tummy rub. I don't think Luna is intentionally putting her privates on your foot, I think it is the little soft pink part of her tummy she is thinking about.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> :HistericalSmiley: Zoe does this. She is asking for a tummy rub when she does it. If you rub your toes on her belly she just loves it. But if you actually bend down and rub her tummy with your hand....she's in heaven. She has never been one to flop on her back to ask for a tummy rub. Sometimes she will just come over and hike her like! :w00t: People think she is going to pee. I have to assure them she is just asking for a tummy rub. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Tchelsi has always done this too...and in her case, she wants me to tickle her belly with my foot. She does this when we have company too, but only if it's someone she trusts. People are always worried she's about to tinkle, or hump their foot/leg. They tend to pull their leg back really quickly, usually startling Tchelsi in the process. Then she looks so sad when she doesn't get her tickle. I have to assure the "company" that all she wants is a belly tickle. When they hear this, they're usually more than happy to comply. And Tchelsi is a happy little girl again. LOL
There was a thread here on SM (maybe last year?) in which this topic was brought up. If I recall correctly, many posters described their female Malt doing this, because she wanted a belly rub.

EDIT: I found the thread...Tickle-A-Belly

I can't say with certainty that Luna is doing this for the same reason, but I do know that it's not that uncommon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm wondering if it's only females that have this bellyrub addiction. Hannah is addicted to bellyrubs. She will lay on her side, cock her leg up & bat the air with her front paw as if to say" give me the hand, NOW" or she climbs into my lap & flips over on her back & spreads WIDE & waves both paws at me. If she's standing & you reach to pet her, at least 50% of the time, she cocks her leg for a belly tickle. It's really hilarious. Boo likes bellyrubs sometimes but it's mostly a bedtime routine for him or sleepytime pleasure. 

Edited to add, Hannah does not have a foot fetish.LOL She only wants the "hand". :biggrin:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

My max LOVES his tummy rubbed. He doesn't cock his leg up, but almost everytime I pet him he ends up on his back waiting for a tummy rub. He even does it when I am brushing him. He loves for me to brush his tummy, even though there is very little hair there.

He also loves to be carried like a baby with his tummy up. Kinda wierd I love it. He is my little baby.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

hahaha BIGS does this TOO!!! so nice to know that he's not alone in his foot fetish....haha he usually wants us to scratch his belly with our toes...but sometimes he just straddles our feet and rocks back and forth from 1 hind leg to the other lol..............my boyfriend more than me :smilie_tischkante: :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: It probably is her wanting her tummy rubbed :brownbag: Silly me thinking that its her trying to be dominant :HistericalSmiley: 

She does like her tummy rubbed - but doesn't often willingly roll over :wub: 

She is a weirdo tho - she still cocks her legs while peeing and looks like she is doing handstands :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shorty (the female Lhasa that was my soulmate) did this every night when I went to bed. She did it every night -- all her life. She went to The Bridge at 16. I taught her to stop by snapping my fingers, saying "NO" and pointing next to me. She would stop and lay down next to me.

It was very weird, but I was never able to break her of doing this -- just able to teach her to stop when I snapped my fingers and pointed.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie does this too! i thought it was a dominance thing so I tell him to stop. But I'll try to rub his belly next time, That's why this forum is great, I would have thought I was the only one who was experiencing this at 6 months of age.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hope does this too. And if you give her the smallest look she'll flop over for a full-out belly rub. Sadie doesn't ever do it. In Hope's case there is no dominance issue......she isn't particularly submissive, but she sure isn't dominant!


----------



## Maltemommy (Feb 13, 2021)

like this?? I’m glad mine isn’t the only weirdo! My mother has had 4 Maltese and none of them did this.


----------

